# please help me identify a colnago model from late 80:ies



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

Please help me with this one!!

the tubing is columbus
and the horisontal toptube has sort of machined holes in it.

and in the columbus sticker there is also a the following words
Tubi Rinforzati
Garantiti&nbsp
Acciaio speciale


the picture
https://tuskan.huuto.net/auctionimag...09da67-orig.jpg
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=725440


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

*??*

this the nearest i have got,after hours of desperate searching trough the net.

https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/06a.jpg

what do think? should i buy this bike
the asking is 250euros??


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

undefined


rikardo said:


> Please help me with this one!!
> Hi Rikardo: Might be able to help a bit as I have "Regal" frameset (there is an acute accent on the "e") which looks pretty similar. Unfortunately I can't see most of the second picture you've posted - just the back end. I can't see any of the other photo - won't open. My frameset has the "Arabesque" lugs in chrome and is highly desirable. I assume yours has curved front forks? I'd def. buy it if the paint is both original and in good condition. It becomes difficult if you intend to build it up/ride it as sizing and appropriate components come into the equation. Mine is just for show as it is perfect (and too small for me) - but then I do have four other Colnagos "on the road". Price looks good. Best of luck.
> the tubing is columbus
> and the horisontal toptube has sort of machined holes in it.
> ...


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

*any useful links?*

If you have any ideas or links.?

how to get more info on this frame please share!!

Just bought the bike and it would nice to know more/something about it.

iam running short of ideas,where and how to turn to??


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

*essamexico*

I think she is a colnago essamexico somewhere between 1987-1989
the front shifter,bars,brakes,stem are originalparts
the rest is newer additions.I hope that i find campa r der from somewhere?? the shimano sora is not good match with the frame.

Here are the pictures.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/731864/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/731866/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/731865/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/731867/

and here is the exellent link to the Raymond Dobbins that site that helped me to know where she is from.
http://www.raydobbins.com/colnago_essa/index


----------

